# 30frks



## jodynbarry (Aug 22, 2005)

Reposting to try showing 30FRKS in signature. If not, check it out in our gallery. 
Jody


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Jody,

Sure looks like a nice Outback!








I will be anxious to see more of it at the rally.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

We didn't have an Outback fiver at the spring rally. I might be inclined to count the USS Raptor but I haven't seen it with an Outback sticker on it.









Jody, I wonder if you could post some pictured of the interior? I'm particularly interested in how the galley and bathrooms differ from the TT.

BBB

I suppose I could also ask Vdub but I wouldn't want him to try and hold a camera with his foot while he snaps a picture.


----------



## Skipper (Aug 23, 2005)

Hi Jody,

Looks like we have the exact same unit as you, we have had ours for just a couple of weeks. I love the floor plan and the look of the white cabinets, and aside from the toilet clogging constantly are managing to iron out all the little kinks. Was it you who gave me the advice on the other forum regarding the calgon/detergent/bleach? if so thanks for the tip, we will be trying it out this weekend. Also I picked up a canister of 1 second plumber which shoots compressed air down the pipe, maybe that will help get the toilet paper around the bends because we are really sick of dragging the hose thru the trailer to try and free up the clog (sometimes it is only a few squares of toilet paper). Interestingly enough after reading the forum posts about others having difficulty emptying their black tanks , we don't have any problem with that, we just can't seem to get the toilet paper down into the actual tank from the pipe even after using lots of water.

The only mods I have done so far is to remove the side panels on the bedroom curtains, I then attached the remaining little ruffled valance to some cutwork lace so I have a bit more privacy without having the darkness of the night shades. I then stiched the 4 side panels together and made a matching bolster cushion for on the bed (great for reading), something that's probably lost on the men LOL but all my women camp neighbors say it looks gorgeous. I have a picture but darned if I can figure out how to post it in the galley, I might have to wait until my youngest son comes home from college to sort me out. Will keep you posted on how the calgon works,
Cheers..........................Anne (Skipper's the old man aka Luc)


----------



## ARzark (Aug 9, 2005)

Hmmm.... looks like there may be a few new fiver's at the rally. 
(I think mine has just arrived at the dealer today!)


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

WAcamper,

Keep your fingers crossed! I know you're excited.

Mark


----------



## jodynbarry (Aug 22, 2005)

Skipper said:


> Was it you who gave me the advice on the other forum regarding the calgon/detergent/bleach? Also I picked up a canister of 1 second plumber which shoots compressed air down the pipe, maybe that will help get the toilet paper around the bends because we are really sick of dragging the hose thru the trailer to try and free up the clog (sometimes it is only a few squares of toilet paper). The only mods I have done so far is to remove the side panels on the bedroom curtains, I then attached the remaining little ruffled valance to some cutwork lace so I have a bit more privacy without having the darkness of the night shades. I then stiched the 4 side panels together and made a matching bolster cushion for on the bed (great for reading), something that's probably lost on the men LOL but all my women camp neighbors say it looks gorgeous.
> [snapback]51602[/snapback]​


Yes, that was me on the keystone forum. I have some reservations about the Calgon now, I read that softened water can be aggressive on plastic tanks. Others say it is fine. Hard to know with so many opinions out there! We haven't had the problem you have AT ALL and I really wonder if one of your pipes is bent at an odd angle or has something blocking inside it?? It just seems odd to me that ours doesn't do that at all. 
The bolsters and lace sound lovely. My pup has had a hard time in the 5er because she has a dog door at home and has had a couple of piddles. One accident on the bedspread (on floor at the time). I brought it home and washed it and my drier fried the back of it a bit. So I may make something like a lined throw for the couch with it and then use a quilt from home for the bed. I didn't like the feel of the fabric on the bedspread anyhow. And the melted plastic backing won't help! 
Our "adds" so far: 
Dark green room size rugs in living area and under dining table. Runner rugs in other places.
Hung a fishing net on wall by sink for guest towels. I have fishing theme bathroom at home that I'm tired of - so moving those towels, etc. to Outback. 
Mounted plastic wine rack behind switches on back counter.
Added plastic free standing drawers (store on side on dining table - pull out to use.) I have lots of storage but not enough drawers. 
Lined shelves with the liner I had just taken out of my kitchen at home because everything "stuck" to it. 
Bought fishing style basket to hold "junk" on back counter. It is such a catch all area right inside the door! 
Oh and a 4" memory foam from overstock on top of a 2" memory foam from Costco -- the one from Costco will be going to my daughters dorm room though - going to cut it down. 
3 TV's and DVD players after we bought 2 we "needed" one with AC/DC connection. 
Jody (nBarry)


----------



## jodynbarry (Aug 22, 2005)

Brian - I do have interior photos on my PC at home and will load those soon. They were from when we bought it though and don't show the "adds". Doug - We will be glad to give guided tours at the rally! LOL 
Jody


----------



## jodynbarry (Aug 22, 2005)

Brian 
Loaded the photos of the interior and the floorplan to our gallery. 
When we first chose the 30FRKS we thought that Barry would be living in it part time when on construction jobs away from home. His company was bidding on a hospital in Boise, a prison in Madras and also had a mill job in Toledo (near Newport, Oregon). Barry is a pipefitter. So he had certain requirements -- must have stall shower (no step in tub shower), must have separate toilet, can't feel cramped, in Living Room etc. Well wouldn't you know as soon as we bought the 30FRKS, his company got what looks to be a 3 year hospital job right here at home. But, we don't know what the future will hold and it sure makes "camping" comfy! I highly recommend it! 
Jody


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Jody,

Saw the photos in your gallery. Nice rig! Enjoy!

Mark


----------

